# Question: Can we post Guns for sale?



## RedskinFan228

I tried contacting the moderators on the marketplace to ask if I could post some hunting rifles, pistols and muzzle loaders, I have some high end guns that were my fathers who passed some years ago. He was my hunting buddy and since my sons are not hunters I have no need for them so would like some hunters to have the chance to enjoy them. Since I cannot get a reply from the several PMs I sent I will just ask here on the open forum. Are we allowed to post guns for sale. If not I understand seems the word guns have become a dirty word and sites dont allow them to be sold. Thanks for any help I can get 

Ken


----------



## DaBig2na

I dont see why not although it is not my call.

As long as you follow the law to the letter.

You can sell a long gun face to face within your state and not have to do a "transfer", however I would always do a legal transfer through a licensed gun dealer just to cover your ass. 

Handguns sold within your state as well as across state lines REQUIRE a Transfer from one licensed dealer to the next, (Interstate), Then finally the new recipient has to fill out form 4473 at his point of collection. Intrastate can go by your state laws... I'd do a legal transfer , regardless.

A responsible gun owner should always cover his butt. If something goes wrong on the other end somewhere down the road; you dont want the Feds coming to you


----------



## jef400dread

Since you're from VA, I'd recommend this site - http://vaguntrader.com/forums/ . On it, you can find answers to most law related questions, and help with printing transfer documents. I've sold a couple of guns to people on it. Get full names beforehand, fill out the paperwork (you create) then when you meet face to face, have your buyer bring a current Driver's license and a recent voter registration card. Although a felon could have their right to vote restored by the Governor...that's easier/cheaper than paying for a background check.


----------



## Jollymon

I'd say yes because I've seen guns for sale here before but not to often and it's been sometime .


----------



## Finger_Mullet

I bought a gun that was posted on the market place a few years ago. 

Darin


----------



## sand flea

FWIW I was always fine with gun sales so long as all laws were followed. To my knowledge the new owners have no stated policy. If there's a problem with it it won't come from me or the other mods.


----------



## DaBig2na

Just because one's voting rights have been restored doesn't mean they are not disqualified from owning a firearm. Virginia's current governor is a far left of center libtard who would love to ban a variety of different firearms.

A Voter ID is not a legitimate form of ID and qualified documentation.

If someone has a valid CCW and a Valid Government issued ID... You can skip the 4473 and transfer through a dealer. Just take a picture of both print them out and attach them to a hand written bill of sale and keep them for the rest of your life..

In today's political climate and the constant attack from the Left on our freedom and the second amendment. 
Cover all your bases! Especially on a pistol or semi auto rifle. Furthermore, speaking for myself... I could never live with myself, if I were to sell a firearm to someone who would commit a heinous crime with it. 

Be a responsible gun-owner.

Now what kind of high end sporting rifles are we talking here? Weatherby, Blaser, Sako, Pre 64 Winchesters ?


----------



## dialout

Smokepoles.....post some pics and prices.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

I would be interested to see pics as well.

Darin


----------



## RedskinFan228

I. Have S&W 357, Belgium made BAR .30-.06 w/scope, Browning .22 handgun, Remington .22-.250 with boar barrel w/high power scope, a couple of old double barrel brand I dont know off top of head as they are locked up and I do not have time to go and look if interested PM me, I also have several musket loader black powder rifles in .50 cal one has a matching .50 cal pistol, both are cap fired not flint lock, i do have .45 cal flint lock pistol. I also have a sweet Thompson Contender pistol with scope comes with .45/.410 long and .30-.30 barrels. I have a couple of Remington 1100 in 12 gauge too. ALl guns are older none of that plastic and simulated wood crap. These are quality hunting guns except maybe the .22 and 357 pistols they are high quality just not for hunting  all guns are in outstanding to mint condition and have very low rounds fired through them. I am in Virginia Beach so if anyone would like to see them let me know I would be happy to show them. I am willing to negotiate a fair price but I am not giving them away either. I am also open to meeting at a range for testing .....Ken


----------



## Jollymon

Redskinsfan PM sent


----------



## RedskinFan228

RedskinFan228 said:


> I. Have S&W 357, Belgium made BAR .30-.06 w/scope, Browning .22 handgun, Remington .22-.250 with boar barrel w/high power scope, a couple of old double barrel brand I dont know off top of head as they are locked up and I do not have time to go and look if interested PM me, I also have several musket loader black powder rifles in .50 cal one has a matching .50 cal pistol, both are cap fired not flint lock, i do have .45 cal flint lock pistol. I also have a sweet Thompson Contender pistol with scope comes with .45/.410 long and .30-.30 barrels. I have a couple of Remington 1100 in 12 gauge too. ALl guns are older none of that plastic and simulated wood crap. These are quality hunting guns except maybe the .22 and 357 pistols they are high quality just not for hunting  all guns are in outstanding to mint condition and have very low rounds fired through them. I am in Virginia Beach so if anyone would like to see them let me know I would be happy to show them. I am willing to negotiate a fair price but I am not giving them away either. I am also open to meeting at a range for testing .....Ken


Sorry to anyone who PMed me and I missed them. I sent pictures to some and hope you received them. I had to go out of town for work Was gone several months and rarely in town. I am back now and all the guns are available except one of the 1100s and one of the musket loaders. Hit me up if anyone is still interested or I may have missed back when I originally posted this. 

Ken


----------



## david-e

you can list your gun on ebay or craigslist too


----------

